# Sonny's Salmon Dip



## SonnyE (Mar 30, 2018)

The other day I got a hankering and pulled my last two vacuum bags of the Salmon I made to Bear Carvers recipe and made Salmon dip out of them. Just shy of the 12 ounces called for, but the wonderful flavor more than made up for it. Making a dip/spread out of it stretches it over many days for me. I just get out the sealed bowl, enjoy some, and save it for later.

As is typical around here, I was short of a few things, so improvised, swayed, and otherwise just made it up as I went. LOL! o_O
I had one package of Philly Cream Cheese left from Christmastime. It was dated for April, so I figured the Admiral wouldn't care if I used it. She has a container of spread anyway.
Hmm, fresh out of plain yogurt. No Sour Cream to be found. So did roughly a cup of Mayonnaise. Shrug.
No lemons, I have bottle Real Lemon lemon juice. Good enough!
Fresh Dill - Are they kiddin? Shook in the dried stuff from the spices rack. ;)
Horseradish - All right! A reason to open that Smoked Horseradish I got. WooHoo, squirt a bit in. Then squirt in a bit more. :p
Kosher Salt - I passed on that. I rely on the salt in the salmon from the brineing/smoking.
Freshly Ground Black Pepper -  Right, I used the stuff from my jar. It's pepper.
Garlic 2 cloves - Right, 2 teaspoons from my jar of Spice World Garlic. (And I mean teaspoon like for the table, not a measuring spoon. Roughly rounded...) Vampires pass me by..
No green onions - pass
And I reserved the Tabasco, but still haven't felt the need for it.

Here is the roughly followed recipe:
http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/alaska-smoked-salmon-dip-113269

But the heart and soul of it is the Smoked Salmon that marries all the flavors together from Bear's Smoked Salmon Recipe.
Mixed, mashed, and blended with a large table fork by hand. Doing it by hand is the only way to add the love that makes it So good!
This is going to be my permanent Salmon Dip recipe from now on.

Attached is a downloadable/printable version of my recipe, in PDF format.


Of course, no Pictures = Didn't happen. Here Ya go doubting Thomas....


----------



## mosparky (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks real good, Sonny. Good timing as well. The she-beast just broiled a slab of salmon and then for whatever reason didn't like it. Now I'm stuck with a half slab to myself. I will eat salmon, but not my favorite. This will make for a great way to dispose of the left over.
 Wonder if I can do it any good by cold smoking after it's cooked ? Little worried about temps.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 30, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Looks real good, Sonny. Good timing as well. The she-beast just broiled a slab of salmon and then for whatever reason didn't like it. Now I'm stuck with a half slab to myself. I will eat salmon, but not my favorite. This will make for a great way to dispose of the left over.
> Wonder if I can do it any good by cold smoking after it's cooked ? Little worried about temps.



Dave might KMA, but I'm not afraid to smoke again, then Sous Vide the smoked Salmon. 
Give it a try and maybe even she'll like it. :confused::rolleyes::D

Maybe a friend or neighbor would like some? :)

Mine (and Bear's) was froze, thawed, smoked, refroze, Sous Vide, and ate.
As far as I know we are both still alive and well.

For me, making Salmon dip/spread helps make it last further. Tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2018)

Salmon dip is a big favorite around here!
And yours looks real good!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2018)

Looks & Sounds Great, Sonny!!:)
Like.
I'm glad your liking my Smoked Salmon method !

I like to do things like that to make tasty things last longer too!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 31, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Salmon dip is a big favorite around here!
> And yours looks real good!
> Al


Thank You, Al. I'm really pleased with it.
The PDF is my feeble attempt to attach a printable recipe card. Maybe you guys could find a way for a recipe card for posts? One that is printable...



bearcarver said:


> Looks & Sounds Great, Sonny!!:)
> Like.
> I'm glad your liking my Smoked Salmon method !
> 
> ...



Bear, you salmon recipe is probably one of the best tasting I've ever found.
Take that Salmon and make a dip/spread with it and I could easily see it being a crowd pleaser for smoked Salmon lovers.
Mixing with a table fork made it appear better textured. I've done Food Processor, and Electric Beater, but good old elbow grease takes me back to Grandma's cookin.
Thanks for the like. ;)


----------



## idahopz (Mar 31, 2018)

That looks mighty tasty!


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 31, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That looks mighty tasty!


It is PZ. Not over powering, just let's the tasty Salmon shine through.
In the past, I think I would over-do this or that. But like this really well.

Thanks for the like PZ!


----------



## 73saint (May 2, 2018)

I'm trying this with some of the Lox I made today!  I have a similar recipe, but this one sounds even better!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SonnyE (May 2, 2018)

73saint said:


> I'm trying this with some of the Lox I made today!  I have a similar recipe, but this one sounds even better!  Thanks for sharing!!



You're welcome!
Print out the PDF and you'll have a one page printable, with pictures.
I've been making mine with Mayonnaise now, right along.
Made some last night, and have my monthly allotment of 3 pounds brining as we speak.
I like to break up and smush up the smoked salmon with a large table fork so it's chunky and stringy in the mix. Gives it a better visual.
Have fun! You are Welcome! ;)


----------

